

Ask HN: Has anyone set up operations in East Asia (particularly China)? - chinapreneur

Does anyone here have experience setting up operations for their startup in East Asia (particularly China)?<p>My startup has just landed a huge opportunity in China, where we will be presenting at a major conference, then tour and meet potential investors, potential customers, and the regulators that govern them.<p>Our sponsor has a lot of experience dealing with Chinese companies and has already been a great resource. I'm worried, though, that his information/advice is a little more slanted to growing his fund than growing our business. Which is perfectly natural.<p>Which takes us back to my question: does anyone here have experience setting up operations, signing customers, and/or negotiating investment in China?<p>I'm particularly interested in the cultural differences you noticed when pitching, what books/articles you read to prepare, and what sensitive political issues you had to dance around.<p>Thank you!<p><i></i><i>Posted from an "anonymous" account because the opportunity has not yet been announced</i><i></i>
======
scott-yorapi
yes, I lived there 6.5 years and set-up multiple companies, and you are very
right to be careful... feel free to reach-out.

I am very open with experience I have had good and bad, it;s good to share and
help !

I will say one thing though, be very very wary of any kind of JV (Joint
Venture) deals.

I actually was a CTO/GM of a very large company based in many cities of China,
as well as running a startup based and funded there till it become part of a
larger ODM.

scott @ yorapi

~~~
chinapreneur
Thanks, Scott!

Emailing now.

